# Puppy Linux not showing HDD



## Shah (Jun 5, 2014)

I used UnetBootin to burn Puppy Linux's ISO to my pen drive and tried booting it. It booted up well. But, It isn't showing my HDD partitions. Only the USB pen drive from which I booted is visible. I even tried *fdisk -l* command. HDD wasn't listed in that result too. Any help?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, may be your HDD has only NTFS / FAT Partitions and the package to read NTFS partitions is not installed. You need to install ntfs-3g.

PuppyLinux: Puppy Linux - Frequently Asked Questions (F.A.Q.) => Check the 6th question from the last.

PuppyLinux: NTFS-3G


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, may be your HDD has only NTFS / FAT Partitions and the package to read NTFS partitions is not installed. You need to install ntfs-3g.
> 
> PuppyLinux: Puppy Linux - Frequently Asked Questions (F.A.Q.) => Check the 6th question from the last.
> 
> PuppyLinux: NTFS-3G



No internet connectivity in Puppy Linux OS. It lists my D-Link Wireless Adapter if I use "lsusb" command. But, Doesn't show a network. Any other way to get internet working or to the package you have mentioned.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 8, 2014)

You can try downloading the package from different machine and then copy it to pen drive and try installing it.

Else for connecting to internet check Puppy Linux/Connecting to the internet - Wikibooks, open books for an open world or 3 Ways to Set up a Wireless Network in Puppy Linux - wikiHow.

You can find 1000's of articles on internet to help you configuring internet on Puppy linux


----------

